

Neovim Newsletter – Issue #1 – A New Hope - bpierre
http://neovim.org/news/2014/june/

======
weaksauce
There are a few things that impress me with the neovim project

1\. The speed in the refactoring.

2\. The (apparent) ability to come to a consensus quickly.

3\. The quality and depth of the communication of the progress and ideas.

I wish them all the success.

------
chappi42
Incredible, how fast they move. And it feels very professional & friendly.

------
noname123
Tangential but I've been searching for vim plugin that can do
intellisense/autocomplete like Eclipse or IntelliJ, does something like this
exist?

~~~
ffreire
Have you given YouCompleteMe a shot?
[http://valloric.github.io/YouCompleteMe/](http://valloric.github.io/YouCompleteMe/)

~~~
leorocky
YouComplete does not currently work with neovim as neovim does not ship with
python bindings yet.

~~~
natebrennand
It's worth noting they appear to be working closely [1] with Valloric to
ensure that vim plugins will easily work with NeoVim.

[1]
[https://github.com/neovim/neovim/pull/582](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/pull/582)

------
atrilumen
Would it not have been better to start from scratch?

~~~
pling
Probably yes. I wondered this myself when I heard about this reengineering
project which I agree needs to be done after delving into the vim source
before.

However the time to market before it was even slightly usable would be rather
large I imagine. I wrote a very basic clone of "ed" in Z80 assembly back in
the 90s and it took me nearly 6 months before I trusted it with a file that
wasn't disposable.

Perhaps there should be two projects starting at each end of the problem and
see which one wins.

~~~
pestaa
I really don't want to see more unnecessary fragmentation in the open source
world.

I know, free time is contributed to wherever the programmer pleases, but it's
sad to see tons of project not to walk the last mile.

------
tokai
I hope this project merges with vim at some point.

~~~
Touche
By merge you mean replace, right? Because at this point the trees have
diverged enough to make a merge a nightmare.

~~~
leorocky
Though they are backporting vim patches all the time. Some of those patches
must be hard to backport into neovim given the divergence.

~~~
davis
The code is just being refactored so a lot of the code that needs to be
patched still exists. The patches are all quite small as well; it just exists
in different places.

Take a look at some of the patches to see:

\- [https://github.com/oni-
link/neovim/commit/24c22daf94f8f38f83...](https://github.com/oni-
link/neovim/commit/24c22daf94f8f38f83973c8c01a10d74c08feffe)

\- [https://github.com/oni-
link/neovim/commit/80c6f97da6e5c49f35...](https://github.com/oni-
link/neovim/commit/80c6f97da6e5c49f35680e3988a6fcef67caa1ff)

\- [https://github.com/oni-
link/neovim/commit/b069ad535cfce8f1aa...](https://github.com/oni-
link/neovim/commit/b069ad535cfce8f1aa0665cfcd5da21346d2aa51)

